# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Partita iva per attività stagionale

## Danilo86

Buonasera a tutti,
prima di tutto vi volevo ringraziare per questo fantastico forum....Utilissimo.
Sono quì a chiedervi un'informazione e spero di aver scelto la sezione corretta..
Nel nostro condominio abbiamo una piscina e vorrei aprire un piccolo bar/chiosco per il periodo estivo all'interno della struttura balneare.
La mia domanda è...Esiste una P.IVA stagionale o comunque, essendo un attività dalla durata di 4 mesi, una modalità per soffrire meno le pressioni fiscali?
Specifico che ho già l'ex REC per la somministrazione
Poi visto che ci sono provo a porvi una seconda domanda che non penso sia direttamente collegata all'argomento.
L'eventuale struttura interna alla "Struttura della piscina" che vorrò adibire a bar deve rispettare le medesime restrizioni di un qualunque locale commerciale pubblico? Ricordo che tale "bar/Chiosco" si troverebbe in proprietà privata condominiale.
Vi ringrazio per la disponibilità.
Saluti,
Danilo

----------


## paolab

non esiste una partita iva stagionale. la patrtita iva è "fissa", l'attività magari sarà eserciata per pochi mesi.. ma la partita iva no... :-)

----------

